# First kiss?



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I know not everyone has had their first kiss, but I wanted to know how those of you who have had it happen.
For me, it was with my now ex-boyfriend. We had been going out for 2 weeks and I'd only kissed him on the cheek. We were celebrating Valentine's Day and I had wrapped up a Hershey's kiss with a note saying "on the lips this time". At first he didn't notice the note, but I pointed it out and he kissed me. It was ok. I'm actually embarrassed that I basically had to beg him to kiss me. :blush


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Ah, it was perfect. A while ago, with this girl I had yearned for for a long, long time. She was the closest being to an angel I had ever set my eyes upon. I was entranced by her effortless grace but she treated me like a lame puppy, seasoning her words with condescension and pity. Then one afternoon after school, we ended up, by some odd turn of events, walking back to the train station together. It was raining real hard, the type of rain where you just stop caring about getting wet. The heavens were truly open. As we walked awkwardly in a crushing silence, she suddenly stopped me. She stepped closer to me, and looked into my eyes, into my mind, through my childhood, into my soul. She told me she was sorry for treating me how she did. She told me I was the nicest person she had ever met. She told me she'd always liked me but she was just too scared to tell me. Her hands were trembling, she was just as nervous as I was. I saw butterflies that flew out of her mouth, and she kissed me.

And then I woke up.

There's already more than enough of these threads. Do we really need any more?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/first-kiss-stories-69726/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/first-kiss-story-competition-111224/

Oh, and sorry for being so bitter. Your story was cute.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Haha Kiirby 
Wish I could say mine was magical but it really wasn't.


----------



## Mandyy (Jan 3, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Ah, it was perfect. A while ago, with this girl I had yearned for for a long, long time. She was the closest being to an angel I had ever set my eyes upon. I was entranced by her effortless grace but she treated me like a lame puppy, seasoning her words with condescension and pity. Then one afternoon after school, we ended up, by some odd turn of events, walking back to the train station together. It was raining real hard, the type of rain where you just stop caring about getting wet. The heavens were truly open. As we walked awkwardly in a crushing silence, she suddenly stopped me. She stepped closer to me, and looked into my eyes, into my mind, through my childhood, into my soul. She told me she was sorry for treating me how she did. She told me I was the nicest person she had ever met. She told me she'd always liked me but she was just too scared to tell me. Her hands were trembling, she was just as nervous as I was. I saw butterflies that flew out of her mouth, and she kissed me.
> 
> And then I woke up.


You should be an author haha.
And my first kiss was pretty sad. It was back in seventh grade, with a guy I didn't like, but IN FRONT of the guy I was madly in love with.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I was like 15 I think, and we were both incredibly drunk. Magical, huh? lol


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I think my first kiss occurred at a church retreat that I went to in eighth grade. It wasn't a good memory. I had to be talked into doing it, and afterward me and my friends were called prudes (they were hooking up with her friends). These chicks were major, and I wish I had taken advantage of that at the time.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Ahh...yes the first kiss. I was 15...I knew the guy for like 2 weeks. I don't even know if we were technically dating. But, we were hanging out at my house and he had been wanting to kiss me and I was nervous I guess...he kept trying, but I kept my mouth shut and pushed him away. lol. 

But...he basically shoved his tongue down my throat and yeah....it wasn't really a kiss...more like making out. :um

It wasn't really magical or special. haha...but definetly something I wont forget..:no


LOL at ViLLiO...I see what you did there with the white text...:yes


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I was in the 9th grade. The kiss was really awkward. He was having a birthday party so it was in front of his friends and family. :no We didn't have much chemistry and it never stopped being awkward with him. 

I wouldn't feel embarrassed about asking him to kiss you. Some guys need the girl to be the more aggressive one.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I was 15 with my girlfriend. She was my first and only for everything. It's a shame I hate her so much now


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

never had one and dont really care for one


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh dear cringe - We hung out in the city for the first time, at one point we were sitting by the river and he said I would kiss you right now if I wasn't so nervous, me being a nervous reck just smiled and said it's okay - on the bus trip home he asked if I wanted him to kiss me and I said yes....people were looking...ugh!!!


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

ViLLiO said:


> I think my first kiss occurred at a church retreat that I went to in eighth grade. It wasn't a good memory. I had to be talked into doing it, and afterward me and my friends were called prudes (they were hooking up with her friends). These chicks were major, and I wish I had taken advantage of that at the time.


lol at this entire post


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

kiirby said:


> Ah, it was perfect. A while ago, with this girl I had yearned for for a long, long time. She was the closest being to an angel I had ever set my eyes upon. I was entranced by her effortless grace but she treated me like a lame puppy, seasoning her words with condescension and pity. Then one afternoon after school, we ended up, by some odd turn of events, walking back to the train station together. It was raining real hard, the type of rain where you just stop caring about getting wet. The heavens were truly open. As we walked awkwardly in a crushing silence, she suddenly stopped me. She stepped closer to me, and looked into my eyes, into my mind, through my childhood, into my soul. She told me she was sorry for treating me how she did. She told me I was the nicest person she had ever met. She told me she'd always liked me but she was just too scared to tell me. Her hands were trembling, she was just as nervous as I was. I saw butterflies that flew out of her mouth, and she kissed me.
> 
> And then I woke up.


My god kiirby, that was beautiful, I felt entranced, nervous yet excited, cautious yet bold, shy yet giddy; the list of underlying emotions goes on, like a distant track, sweeping into the magical sunset, maybe you could......

.......oh hang on, this isn't private is it?

Ahem......


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, I've never had a first kiss but if I do, I hope it will be nice!


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

haha I was 18 and finally a girl asked if I wanted to hang out, and we did a few times and she asked if I wanted to be her bf. I said sure, mainly just to say I have had a gf!!! I didnt even like her all that much, but she was the first girl to show interest in me so I agreed. Finally one day I was over there and we started sorta wrestling and ended up kissing...I was so nervous and really didnt know wtf I was doing....but it was an ok kiss I guess. lol Then I asked her friend out and that sorta ruined our relationship ....OOPS hahaha


----------



## i a (Jan 5, 2011)

What first kiss?

Still waiting


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/first-kiss-stories-69726/index4.html#post1241027

Link to my answer on the last thread about this.

I really feel a total, complete sense of loss now, re-reading that thread. Simpler times, man, no fights, no talks of divorce, no screaming matches...

much simpler, happier times. where did it all go...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Kustamogen said:


> haha I was 18 and finally a girl asked if I wanted to hang out, and we did a few times and she asked if I wanted to be her bf. I said sure, mainly just to say I have had a gf!!! I didnt even like her all that much, but she was the first girl to show interest in me so I agreed. Finally one day I was over there and we started sorta wrestling and ended up kissing...I was so nervous and really didnt know wtf I was doing....but it was an ok kiss I guess. lol Then I asked her friend out and that sorta ruined our relationship ....OOPS hahaha


LOLLLLLLLLLL

I was about to say "awwww" until the last line. You dog!:wife

no story to share here...haven't had a first kiss yet


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

I've kissed guys, but it's never actually felt like a _real _kiss. 
My first kiss was at a birthday party in 8th grade. I ended up kissing 3 guys in my class because of a spin the bottle game. Ugh, I'd take it back if I could.
My next kiss was just this last September. It was when this guy tried to get me to go all the way with him. He kissed me, but I wasn't even kissing back, because I was frozen in shock over the whole thing (I had literally only known the guy for 30min!).

I have yet to have what I feel would be a _real_ kiss (me kissing a guy who actually likes me, and who I like).


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I got my first kiss in the third grade. of course, I'm playing a little fast and loose with the word "kiss".


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

my first kiss was when i was 17. senior year of high school, a girl i had been close friends with since 10th grade confessed she had the biggest crush on me. i didn't even expect to be in a relationship during high school, but i felt comfortable with her and she asked me out. so i agreed. the first kiss was awkward at first. i liked it, but i wasn't confident in my kissing abilities at all, so it wasn't that great for her i'm sure. it wasn't the most incredible experience for me, not because of her, but because of the fact that i was thinking too much and anxious. she was an incredible kisser, that is certain. of course, after the first couple of times, things got A LOT better.

but i'd have to say my favorite "first" kiss with someone was with my 2nd serious girlfriend in college. one of the most beautiful chinese girls i had ever laid my eyes upon. things didn't work out, but i still think about the many good times we had quite often.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

What first kiss...:|

(I could tell you about my first hug though :um)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

In my basement. I initiated.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

When I was 19. Also had my other first during that moment.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was robbed of my dream first kiss experience by my priest, dude is the biggest cockblock of alltime.... gotcha!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

When I was 12 playing spinning the bottle.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

When I was 18. I let him kiss me because I was really into him. We made out a few times after that. But then he wanted sex so I kind of realized what was going on. My bad. I haven't kissed anyone else since.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I was 13 and it was during a movie. It was so traumatizing that I dumped him the next day.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I just had my first kiss! I didn't realise he liked me that way, normally he just shows affection because he wants something. But it was really really nice, I'm so happy. Never knew cats had such rough tongues.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

That sucks you had to beg him to kiss you. Well my first kiss was when i was like 10 years old and was playing spend the bottle w/ some family friends eh i really don't consider that my FIRST kiss though since I was a kid. My first kiss was when i actually had a bf last year, and well we just kissed. nothing romantic happened lol....


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

orchdorch925 said:


> I know not everyone has had their first kiss, but I wanted to know how those of you who have had it happen.
> For me, it was with my now ex-boyfriend. We had been going out for 2 weeks and I'd only kissed him on the cheek. We were celebrating Valentine's Day and I had wrapped up a Hershey's kiss with a note saying "on the lips this time". At first he didn't notice the note, but I pointed it out and he kissed me. It was ok. I'm actually embarrassed that I basically had to beg him to kiss me. :blush


Don't be embarassed! I bet he thought that it was really adorable!

My first kiss was actually with a girl, my old neighbour when I was very young. I remember liking the taste. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

rumjungle said:


> Don't be embarassed! I bet he thought that it was really adorable!
> 
> My first kiss was actually with a girl, my old neighbour when I was very young. I remember liking the taste. :b


Your cousin lived next door??

Mine was when I was 21, first time I had dated, waiting in car to drop her off, next thing i know she's stealing my tongue. Now I talk with a lisp.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Never had one. Well, I tried to kiss my (female) best friend in third grade and she punched me. I haven't tried since then.


----------



## Slug (Jan 13, 2011)

rumjungle said:


> Don't be embarassed! I bet he thought that it was really adorable!
> 
> My first kiss was actually with a girl, my old neighbour when I was very young. I remember liking the taste. :b


I accidentally misread that at first as 'old neighbour' as in old person neighbour xp.

I kissed girls when I was a kid as well. But it sort of felt completely neutral.
The first time I remember with a guy it was wet, soft and not very good, but felt amazing at the same time because it was from the guy I liked. 
I could feel the kiss on my lips for the rest of the day haha. Oh memories.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

My first kiss was aged 8 with this girl named Lucy, she was 2 years my senior. So I guess that means I was her toy boy. :b I knew her from school and we used to play at each others houses after school, one day a week I'd go to her house and vice versa. It was usually on a Friday. Anyway we were playing at my house one day and just started kissing behind the sofa, tongues were used too which is crazy for such young kids. I don't know how we knew what we were doing. I remember sharing ice creams with her too, so much for catching cooties off of girls. Man those were the days.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've kissed about twice. Once while drunk, which was first maybe, and once at the drama theatre, so I must have been drunk.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

It was at a homecoming dance when I was 15. This boy that I met at drivers ed lol. We continued talking online and we ended up going to homecoming together and while we were dancing he kissed me and we ended up making out for a while. We never ended up dating but we were good friends all throughout high school and then he went off to college and got a girlfriend and stopped talking to me.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Mine was almost a year ago, when I was 19. It was at my university's bar where I went with my friends for an O-week party where the theme was aliens, so I had antennae sticking off of my head. I remember this guy coming up and trying to dance with me, and I don't really like dancing so I kept moving away. Then a bit later, another guy came up to me, took my hand, pulled me over to him and kissed me. It was nice, I must say, and I kissed him back. It was quite long, too. Afterwards I didn't know what to do, so I just kind of wandered back to my friends. Then the same thing happened about a minute later. I haven't had any kisses since then.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I was 16 and plucked up the courage to kiss a girl in a disco. I think i wanted to get the first one out the way rather than wait for that special someone. At that age i used to keep count of the number of girls i kissed, seems quite sad now.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

leonardess said:


> I got my first kiss in the third grade. of course, I'm playing a little fast and loose with the word "kiss".


When I was in second grade we had a class Halloween party. My mom made me an all black catwoman jumpsuit thing. I crawled into the lap of the cutest boy in the second grade and made meowing noises into his ear.

Your third grade makeout sesh is nothing.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

andy0128 said:


> I was 16 and plucked up the courage to kiss a girl in a disco. I think i wanted to get the first one out the way rather than wait for that special someone. At that age i used to keep count of the number of girls i kissed, seems quite sad now.


Me and my best friend had lists made of everyone we'd kissed. It was sort of a contest, I guess. I don't remember who won by the time we stopped keeping track.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I didn't get my first kiss until I was 19. It happenned in a bar, and I was incredibly drunk. Most of the night is a blackout, but from what I do remember I was dancing with a girl on the dance floor, and I told her I had never kissed a girl before. She said, "well do you want me to show you how". So we started kissing on the dancefloor, just didn't expect her tongue to be down my mouth. But, I reciprocated in kind. I think she wanted to pick me up, but I was to drunk. I asked her name about 6 times. Then around the 7th or 8th time I asked her name, she pretty much said you are way to drunk buddy and walked away. Mind you I was to shy to do anything beyond kissing.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

It was in early adulthood in public. I dissociated. I was a complete science/sci fi geek who didn't even think of such things or get urges. I didn't feel anything much for months while kissing until the first time I was touched slightly below the waist and I lost it - and that was also in public (in a pub) - but it didn't continue because I was with the wrong person.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

I was 18 and it was horrible. The guy was all tongue and not good at all. I was so glad when it was over. This happened a few times but then again a bad kisser mixed with someone you are not that attracted to kind of puts the whole kissing thing down the list of "to do's" for me. ICK i think it was also because he was like ten years older than me and it was like kissing an older cousin or brother and he was way too hands on, he just came across as desperate and pervy because he was not attractive to me and i put up with it


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

4 years old behind a tree in the nursery school yard, not a lie!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

18. Very special. Had been with my boyfriend for a year at the time of first kiss (long-distance relationship). Thunderstorm. I initiated.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

16, by my locker at school


----------



## Destined2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Ahh..first kiss. 23 at a pool party in South Beach. I was probably the only guy in Miami who never kissed. Met a girl, had a few drinks, tried some white powder (I think the same one that Paris Hilton got in **** for). Then started dancing and it kinda happened. Despite all the intoxication, I still clearly remember that moment, and how natural it felt- just looking into someone's eyes and knowing that this is it.
If I knew, during high-school, that THIS was the way my first kiss would turn out, I would only say, "dam. Bring on the 20's."


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Probably 13, spin the bottle type deal, braces, booya. B.A, before anxiety.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

i was 15 and we had gone out for the night, and at the end of the night i walked her to her doorstep and kissed her i remember being so nervous before, i remember i was thinking about what was going to happen at that moment when i walked her to her doorstep all night during our date.


----------



## Joline (Jan 23, 2011)

I was 18 and in love 
Before I was extremely shy around boys, and I always thought that I would have my first kiss very, very late. (Just as I now think about having sex). 
Anyway, it happened, and it was just magical. I was very anxious about it, and kind of stressed, it was a huge emotional thing for me, because I was feeling like with that first kiss some part of me is going, like I am moving on in my life, and kind of that I am looking part of being an unexperienced, innocent child. It was such a big thing for me, that immediately afterwards I started... crying...


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

19, sloppy.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Grade 7


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Truth or Dare game on a school camp at age 14.
Was already really shy, and on this camp, the other guys thought it'd be fun if the girls had to kiss me. So I got a lot of kisses that night.. with tongue and everything ^^;

But if those games don't count (which I don't really think they do) then I still have my first ahead of me.


----------



## zombieguy93 (Nov 8, 2010)

If you would have asked me four weeks ago i would have told you i probably won't have a first kiss for a year at the earliest. Boom three weeks ago i finally ask this girl out we go on a date, my anxiety is gone i act normally have a great time and we kissed. Not a little crappy peck either that most first kisses usually are. She later said we should remain friends. We work together and got out of a long term relationship not long before me and said she was still getting over it and it hurts to be in the dating game again. I'm not sure what to believe but i'll roll with it. My confidence has never been higher and feel great. Although 2 weeks ago i felt terrible because of it. 

shiit happens


----------



## Guerin (Jan 14, 2011)

19. A secluded bench in the park near my house. I don't honestly remember if it was any good or not. I just remember the taste--Coca-Cola and cigarettes.

(And then I gave the same girl my other firsts, which I distinctly remember as being awkward and not very good.)


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

When I was 20, an online friend of mine had come to visit me for the weekend. We were lying in bed together when I leaned in for a kiss, but she turned away. This happened a couple of times before managed to land a brief, awkward one on her lips. I haven't kissed a girl since.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I was 14...it wasn't the best. We weren't even really officially dating...I don't know what we were. :roll But a few months after that, I met my current boyfriend who I've been with for over 2 years so THAT relationship's "first kiss" was much better.


----------



## wmc540 (Feb 3, 2011)

I was 20 and it was after our first date. I didn't really expect it, but we were saying bye to each other and there was an awkward pause. She moved in on me and my stupid reflexes told me to turn away and she ended up only kissing my cheek. How terrible was that... I had to text her right away that I was caught off guard and I didn't mean to turn away and that I had a great time with her.


----------



## Lyndzro (Dec 10, 2010)

dont be embarrassed that was really sweet! Mine was a quick peck on lips, sucked really but it was a baaaad date, it was next to my car and i just wanted it over so i could get away asap. Not the best experience. Saying that my cousin kissed me with more passion when we were 6!!


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

Nothing official yet,

but when I was 2 years old, In Hawaii, I made friends with a local boy my same age... I guess the chemistry was there because low and behold we kissed! And now I have to suffer through all the "Awww your so cute" comments whenever someone sees the photo my mom so cleverly took of that moment.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

ima losar:cuddle


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I was 13. Met Rob at the dance and he was my bf. Hung out with him and another friend (girl) tagged along. She left the room for a minute (I think on purpose) and he went for it. I felt like I had been attacked. It was my first peck on the lips HAHA how dorky to say that out loud "My first peck wasssss......." lmao.
First french kiss I was 14 with a guy I was seeing. Cuddling on the couch, watching Saving Private Ryan. His breath was garlicly and I was nervous. Not enjoyable.
Honestly, there are very few people I have enjoyed kissing.. a lot rush so fast it's like they're eating your face, one use to bite my lip every 2nd or 3rd kiss, and another use to kiss then keep pulling away all the damn time trying to be playful/tease or w.e.... WTF?? 
I went off track.
/rant lol


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Was from a guy who already had a girlfriend and basically led me on. I don't really count that kiss as it was terrible and I didn't really even feel any emotion whatsoever. If I were to consider my first real kiss, it was a rather sweet one with a friend of mine who was interested in me. We'd been sitting by the pool looking into the water and watching the stars.


----------



## UNity7 (Feb 12, 2011)

I was in the 9th grade so 14 or 15.


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## brianNicholas (Feb 16, 2011)

i was 16. missed. kissed her nose.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I was 15 and was at my girlfriends school dance(different school than me). We kept dancing really close all night and i kept getting my lips as close to hers as possible and then chickening out and pulling away at the last minute. When the dance was over and I was walking her to the car she stopped me, and latched onto my face so quickly I didn't even have time to open my mouth. It was very awkward and sloppy. I hated that I was always too scared to make the first move because it could have been better. 
To this day though the only girl I've ever initiated the first kiss is with my wife.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

When I was 14, and were basically paid by some pervert to make out. I forgot to ask for the money. -.-'


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

My first kiss was to my current boyfriend when we met for the first time about 7 months ago. It was natural


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

I was 5, in kindergarten. During nap time the cutest boy in the class, Jason, would french kiss me. It felt pretty naughty. :whip

We didn't really date...he was pretty bad ***, though. His birthday cake was chocolate with green frosting, in the shape of a dinosaur. With tic-tac teeth. Pretty effing awesome!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

still waiting lol. Yeah it is sad, why am I posting this


----------



## She (Jun 30, 2010)

I was 16 with some guy I wasn't really into. He was a pretty good kisser though.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> still waiting lol. Yeah it is sad, why am I posting this


:ditto


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I had my first (and last) kiss in october when I was 13. And I only dated the guy for about a week.. I didn't really like him, I just couldn't tell him no.. And it was planned!! D: It was both of our first kisses.. He finally talked me into doing it after 10 minutes.. because I was so nervous and shaky.. Then finally we kissed, and.. our teeth bumped >_<;; Then a week later I finally got the courage to break up with him, because I didn't like him, and our conversations were awkward.. D:


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't count this as the first kiss but when I was 5 or 6 I would make out with another boy who lived on the top of my street. We would go behind his shed and kiss, but we kept it a secret. I remember that word started to spread and so all the kids started kissing and I would kiss another kid too. I think my brother and his friends caught me, which caused me to freak out and cry running to my mom protesting that she not believe anything my brother said. It's a fuzzy memory but that's definitely how it went down.
The first real kiss was when I was 13 I think. I went with a friends family on a trip and met this kid whose sisters came over and said that he said I was hot. We were both staying at the same cabin area and so we spent a few nights together. The last night we made out cuddling and eating cooked marshmellows. They were terrible kisses!! haha. I'm not sure if that was his first time too but it was pretty slobbery and unenjoyable. I was so giddy and giggly about it I don't think I cared.


----------



## Mox (Feb 14, 2011)

I was 21 and drunk in a nightclub, it sucked.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm gonna count this because if I don't, then I've never had one 
But almost 2 years ago a guy and I were playing around online, like doing those gesture things where you put the action between asterisks... We were basically poking each other and mucking around, and then he kissed my cheek, then my lips.  I blushed (in real life) and it was really nice.  Four days later we admitted to liking each other and started "going out" lol. Still yet to meet him properly and have the first real kiss.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It was in March 1995 when I was 21. I met her through a personal ad (seeking a spanking partner). We met and talked for an hour or so at Denny's, hoping the folks next to us would not hear the nature of the conversation.

I hadn't expected anything to happen other than simply meeting her that night. She suggested going to a motel which we did. First kiss, first time spanking anyone, first sexual experience all in one night.


----------



## Youngdave (Feb 24, 2011)

Really u guys first kiss was a wonderful expirience,cus even @ the age of 18yrs,i have not had a kiss nor a date.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

When I was 6 or 7 this girl really fancied me and she kissed me:blush


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

what's this thing called "kiss" everyone's raving about here? 

the band..?


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

I rather forget..


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I was 15. He was someone whom I met that day and never met again, I don't even remember his name :S before saying goodbye he just kissed me unexpectedly and I wasn't prepared for that so I just remember it being something like a parody of a french kiss :doh I wish I would have saved myself for my first big crush, who gave me my second kiss after 2 years...


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

First "real" kiss was when I was 16, with my ex. We'd been going out for a few days, I was extremely shy but I wanted to kiss him and we did--and it was amazing until he decided to stick his tongue down my throat. Oh well...

Prior to that, I kissed my close friends--but never in a romantic way. It wasn't the same.


----------



## silvercobra101 (Mar 25, 2010)

First kiss? You mean when, what was it like, who was it, etc?

:haha:lol:rofl:teeth:teeth:haha:rofl

Next thing you know, they'll ask what my experience was like winning the lottery!

ROTFL! Good one!

:bash


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Kissing..?! ewww...cooties :blank


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

I kissed my sort-of boyfriend when I was 16. I don't remember who initiated it, but it was in the hall at our school. It wasn't a French kiss more than it was a really long closed mouth kiss.

My first French kiss was with my first college boyfriend a couple of years later. We were snuggling in his bed and he suddenly rolled over and just laid one on me. I felt like I'd been hit by a freight train, but in a good way. 

He was a first in, um, many things...


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

i was 15, he was 19. we were drinking. he was pretty attractive but turned out to be a jerk. but then again, at 15 what the hell was i doing with a 19 year old in the first place..


----------



## silvercobra101 (Mar 25, 2010)

MoniqueS said:


> i was 15, he was 19. we were drinking. he was pretty attractive but turned out to be a jerk. but then again, at 15 what the hell was i doing with a 19 year old in the first place..


In the US he could be arrested for that.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

*I saw this on YouTube & couldn't resist...*

First kiss...


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

TenYears said:


> First kiss...


Awwwwww cute kids. I wonder how his adult life will be like.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

I was 12, she was 14. I knew high school girls kissed and I was sick of waiting so I lied about my age to get some action:b

It worked and it was awesome! She found out the next day on the school bus from the older brother of a friend of mine that I was only 12. Must've been somewhat embarrassing as she confronted me after school that day.

I told her the truth and we kissed again. I miss that cocky little prick I used to be sometimes.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Most people's first kiss is this nice adorable little thing in some way or another. Mine was when I was 19 and was anything but cute. And it's too embarassing for me to tell. I can feel the blood rushing to my face right now just thinking of it. :blush


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I was 15. I was sitting at lunch with some friends and a guy comes over sits by me and hugs me. Our friend then starts encouraging him to kiss me on the cheek. He finally did, I dodged and he got my ear.

I know that's not on the lips but it's the only one I've had.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

It was with my one and only serious girlfriend (at age of 15 :lol). It happened while we were slow dancing, she initiated the kiss.. I couldnt believe it was happening. It was absolutely amazing.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

What is a "kiss"? No seriously, never had one. Hell, I am 24 and never came close to a kiss. Not even on the cheek. But I don't care anymore. Just another pathetic fact about my pathetic life.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

A girl kissed me on the cheek once.

Still didn't have the guts to ask her out. :doh


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Mine was only a few months ago.. If I could, I would have saved it, since the girl who gave me the pecker never really bothered to contact me much after that. It was way too quick and far from intimate :blank


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll let you know when, better yet _if_ it ever happens. :|


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

First kiss? 16 at a party.......drunk as hell. Me and her meant nothing really to each other and it was a pretty quick kiss. No awkwardness after so yeah it was good to get out of the way.

3rd kiss however was pretty cool it was on new years eve 2010 on the countdown thing.
I was at a music festival called Falls Festival in australia. We were in the mosh-pit and never met before (can't even remember her name), but we stuck together cause it was a HUGE crowd (about 16000 were at the festival). We were drunk but it was raining a little, lightning was surrounding the place in the distance (the festival was in a bay in the middle of nowhere, GREAT scenery, so lightning was awesome). The music was playing loudly, and when the countdown ended we kissed. No tongue or anything, but music was blasting, lightning & rain and it was a pretty amazing moment we just stayed locked for about 30 seconds holding each other while in the centre of this tight crowd. Best way to enter 2011.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

My first kiss happened in the cinamas while watching Spider Man 3 age 15, mind you to this day I have no idea how that movie went ... Too busy kissing and fooln round. My first kiss also involved tounge and all


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

My first was way back near the beginning of my first year at uni (I've finished this year for my holidays recently). There was a fancy dress party and I wore a pink dress with pink antennas on my head and I went with my flatmates down to our students union for the usual partying nights and drinking, etc. I was dancing and this guy saw me and wanted to dance with me and know my name, he then later kissed me. Shortly afterwards he asked to kiss me again.

The next time I kissed a guy it was in the same place, but was more intense, he was determined to make out with me at different points in the building, and we kissed multiple times and beyond that day in other places. Took me to the cinema and he liked me loads but I pushed him away by the end...blah.
*http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=al...v&sa=X&ei=cLvSTdejIMqO8gP5gI2ECw&ved=0CD8QsAQ*


----------



## ChubbyFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Ha the closest thing I've had to a first kiss was when I accidentally kissed my sister...twice. uke
The first time I went to kiss her on her head cause I she was moving to Italy and she looked up so I ended up planting one on her lips.
The second time at Disneyland I tried to lick her face (wtf?) as revenge for wiping spit on me and ended up like...frenching her. We had a huge audience when that happened. 
My life is very sad but very funny sometimes. :no


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

With a girl I know. She made the move, I reciprocated. And neither of us were shy, so both of us went into face suck mode quite often. It was fun, and felt very natural.


----------



## daarko (May 16, 2011)

Never got a first kiss. Hell, it's been 4 years I had a talk with a girl which lasted more than 5 seconds(most of times they came to me asking for notebooks, books, homework etc)


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I was 5. He was my childhood sweetheart. It wasn't exactly "cute" or "romantic". At least not to me. Just memorable. It wasn't until when I was 20 that he told me I was his first kiss as well.


----------



## Artemis225 (May 21, 2011)

It was in elementary school and I can barley remember it. Though the guy I do remember was a total sweety and I still talk to him today


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

My long time best friend decided he would lean in and kiss me for the first time when I was 17... unfortunately his parents caught us before it actually happened. We never got another chance. That was the last time I ever saw him. That was eleven years ago and I've never gotten over him. Everyone we knew expected we would end up getting married. 

My first kiss was when I was 20. Actually I was going to kill myself that day, when a guy I had just considered myself to be friends with kissed me. 

We were never officially boyfriend and girlfriend though.

I'm married now but I'm in contact with that best friend again.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

My early days I was probably 13ish. I was playing truth or dare.


----------



## Quietguy90 (May 9, 2011)

not yet


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

It was um..intresting..our lips were dry so barely any movement..wished I knew him more than 2 days tho.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I was 23. I met a guy on match.com and we dated here and there for about four months (half the time he was out of the country on business trips).


----------



## onlyxone (Jul 2, 2010)

I had my first kiss when I was 5, with my "boyfriend" lol we used to mack hardcore in the back of the bus. wtf was wrong with me at 5? LOL


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I was 22 and it was on my first date with this guy I met online. He initiated, and although I wasn't "feeling it" I said 'why not?' and just went for it. I didn't think I would ever experience a first kiss before that...


----------

